# Doubling or Tripling Your Trapping Income



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I came across this video on you-tube. I like it because it contains great info for the older more experienced trappers on how to double or triple your income. Specifically there is great advise for experienced beaver trappers in these low fur value times.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Too good Larry, especially tip #5.............


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish we could trap beavers, not many here but I need a new hat and dont like paying $300+ for them, lol


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed, we have way to many up here in the land of corn.

However, his idea of snaring them, rubing the beavers belly to make him go to sleep, shearing the fur off and selling just the fur to the hat makers, letting them go and re-catching to shear again...well its way to funny. Plus he does it with such a straight face.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220swift said:


> Too good Larry, especially tip #5.............


Fact be told, I mentioned to my grandson about raccoons. Especially those in January when they are breeding. and fur is thick as it gets.

Now he is 15 and if he "could" find a buyer, that's the hard part, but if he could. There is no difference between a $5.00 raccoon or a muskrat. Money is money and the raccoons are thick as hell. Especially if your 15 and strong as a bull calf. I told him he could easily knock of 50 raccoons in few weeks. Heck all jokes aside he could cacth 20 off my patio no further than 5 feet from our sliding glass door.


----------

